# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Obama To Resign?

## Libertydreamer

National Report - Posted about 1 week ago 

Obama To Resign January 1st Amid New Benghazi Revelations - 

According to several senior-ranking White House officials, President Barack Obama will resign from office on January 1st 2015, after learning that a so-called Smoking Gun story regarding the Benghazi scandal will soon be revealed. Those sources claim Obama will announce his resignation shortly after the midterm elections in November.

The decision to resign came after reporters from Fox News were allegedly contacted in August by a survivor of the 2012 Benghazi terrorist attack, who came forward with shocking video evidence that Obama, then- White House Chief of Staff Jacob Lew, and then- Secretary of State Hillary Clinton knew that an attack on the US diplomatic facility in Benghazi, Libya was imminent, and intentionally ordered key security personnel to leave the facility and travel eight blocks away.

Sources at Fox News say that the unidentified survivor allegedly recorded a video teleconference on his cell phone in which Lew gave the orders, while Obama and Clinton watched on. You dont want a guy like Mitt Romney deciding your budget, Lew supposedly states in the video, which Fox News has not yet released. We need to win this thing, and that means we need to make some sacrifices. Let me be clear, no one will be harmed in this. Were sacrificing a few buckets of paint, thats all. We just need a little nudge in the polls.

The sources at Fox say the network was prepared to air the video on August 23rd, but House Oversight Chairman Darrell Issa (R-CA) convinced them to hold off on releasing the footage. White House sources say two unidentified reporters from Fox News joined Issa in a private meeting with Obama this past weekend, on August 30th, and agreed to not reveal the video if Obama agreed to resign. White House senior staff negotiated with Issa and the reporters so Obama could stay in office until the end of the year, and that he would announce the resignation in November, shortly after the midterms. Why they agreed to those terms is unclear.

Obamas resignation has been highly sought after by conservatives and Tea Party figures since well before he actually took office in January of 2009. The Benghazi scandal continues to ignite fiery debate across the United States, despite a full lack of evidence, until now, of any wrongdoing on the behalf of the Obama Administration. In August, it was learned that the Republican-led House Intelligence Committee cleared Obama and his team of any wrongdoing in the Benghazi scandal.

If the story proves true, Obama will resign at noon on January 1st, 2015, and Vice President Joe Biden will be sworn into office. It is unclear who the next Vice President will be, but incumbent White House Chief of Staff Denis McDonough is strongly favored for the role. Bidens office reportedly scheduled emergency meetings with Nancy Pelosi, Tim Kaine, Elizabeth Warren, and Maryland Governor Martin OMalley for Tuesday and Wednesday, and some speculate these meetings might be related to a future VP decision, though no sources could confirm the rumor.

----------


## CPUd

Looks legit

----------


## TheTexan

I see no evidence, concrete, reliable, or otherwise, to believe this... but I believe it anyway!  Wooh, $#@! Obama, Joe Biden 2015!

----------


## Ronin Truth

What are the current odds in Vegas?

----------


## acptulsa

> What are the current odds in Vegas?


The Jersey Boys are pretty odd.  They're at Le Theatre des Arts.  Donnie and Marie are more odd.  They're at the Flamingo.

Blue Man Group is pretty odd, too.  And there are three of them, which happens to be an odd number...

----------


## Ronin Truth

http://www.ask.com/web?q=What+are+th...epageSearchBox

----------


## jeffro97

Gotta love National Review. A lot of funny stuff there.

----------


## Libertydreamer

I just heard about this and the website nationalreport  yesterday from someone else. It seemed kind of suspicious to me but I was just thought Id get some opinions from others here. I guess I'll just have to keep on dreaming....

----------


## jmdrake

This story make donkey laugh.



If there is any "smoking gun" evidence it will be connected to Hillary who has already resigned.  Or someone else will be made to take the fall.

----------


## Root

I'm not that lucky...

----------


## Lucille

> I just heard about this and the website nationalreport  yesterday from someone else. It seemed kind of suspicious to me but I was just thought Id get some opinions from others here. I guess I'll just have to keep on dreaming....


It's a satire site.

Besides, that malignant Narcissist would never resign.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> The Jersey Boys are pretty odd. They're at Le Theatre des Arts. Donnie and Marie are more odd. They're at the Flamingo.
> 
> Blue Man Group is pretty odd, too. And there are three of them, which happens to be an odd number...


 A little OFF TOPIC FYI, just saw the "Jersey Boys" movie. I liked and recommend it.

----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## kylejack

> Gotta love National Review. A lot of funny stuff there.


National Review is lies from neo-cons. National Report is lies from satirists. Not quite on the level of The Onion, though, I would say.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I just heard about this and the website nationalreport  yesterday from someone else. It seemed kind of suspicious to me but I was just thought Id get some opinions from others here. I guess I'll just have to keep on dreaming....


Assuming it were a plausible scenario, it seems more than strange that he would wait until New Year's Day 2015 to resign.  The delay would only make impeachment more likely (again, assuming the scenario in the original post), would jeopardize more high-ranking officials' reputations, and tarnish the legacy of the president.  For better or worse, ex-presidents command quite a decent amount of money for appearances; dragging this out would quash much of that.  A sudden resignation would almost always be preferable.  

On a less serious note, almost no one would notice if he resigned 1/1/15.  That is smack dab in the middle of the first year of NCAA football playoffs, and the day after a whole lot of people were drinking heavily and starting the new year off with a bang.

----------


## Libertydreamer

Ok, you've all pretty much confirmed my suspicions about the article. I tend to spend more time lately learning about real history that I was unfortunately never taught in school when I was younger than following most current events these days so Im not really too familiar with this whole Benghazi situation/scandal. I just don't have the stomach for politics and most current events these days. I've had enough of all the propaganda and lies from our criminal government and the pathetic news media. And I wasn't at all familiar with that website. So I thought a quick way to find out the truth of the matter would be to post the article here and get some opinions from some knowledgeable well informed minds. Thanks for everyone's response.

Btw, as I've posted before Im a real Schiff head so I get most of my analysis of current fiscal and monetary policy from Peter. He can cut through most of the bs and provide accurate and concise analysis of the current economic situation better than anyone else I know of. He just released his first new podcast since the ending of his radio show last month so Id sure recommend it to everyone. You can find it at his youtube channel or his Schiffradio website (I cant post links as a guest here). And for full disclosure I didn't hear about that news article from Peter either - someone else told me about it.

But Peter has been talking some about the IRS scandal lately and even talked about it some with Ron Paul on Peter's show late last month. They both pretty much seemed to conclude that thanks largely to the disinterested biased news media that this story probably wont amount to much. But Peter does seems to think its likely a pretty big cover up and an obstruction of justice that should be considered an impeachable offense if it can be traced back to the administration - which I know is a big if. Any thoughts about that scandal?

----------


## CPUd

> Ok, you've all pretty much confirmed my suspicions about the article. I tend to spend more time lately learning about real history that I was unfortunately never taught in school when I was younger than following most current events these days so Im not really too familiar with this whole Benghazi situation/scandal. I just don't have the stomach for politics and most current events these days. I've had enough of all the propaganda and lies from our criminal government and the pathetic news media. And I wasn't at all familiar with that website. So I thought a quick way to find out the truth of the matter would be to post the article here and get some opinions from some knowledgeable well informed minds. Thanks for everyone's response.
> 
> Btw, as I've posted before Im a real Schiff head so I get most of my analysis of current fiscal and monetary policy from Peter. He can cut through most of the bs and provide accurate and concise analysis of the current economic situation better than anyone else I know of. He just released his first new podcast since the ending of his radio show last month so Id sure recommend it to everyone. You can find it at his youtube channel or his Schiffradio website (I cant post links as a guest here). And for full disclosure I didn't hear about that news article from Peter either - someone else told me about it.
> 
> But Peter has been talking some about the IRS scandal lately and even talked about it some with Ron Paul on Peter's show late last month. They both pretty much seemed to conclude that thanks largely to the disinterested biased news media that this story probably wont amount to much. But Peter does seems to think its likely a pretty big cover up and an obstruction of justice that should be considered an impeachable offense if it can be traced back to the administration - which I know is a big if. Any thoughts about that scandal?


They would never tie POTUS to obstruction (or perjury) directly, unless someone has a tape.  There are any number of people in between who will take the fall.  The only way they got Nixon is because he talked about it on tape, and got caught in a lie; before that, just about everyone else in the chain of command were fired or resigned.  They got Clinton because they had him do a formal deposition under oath, and got caught in a lie.

----------


## dannno

Dear Guest,

The establishment likes to put out disinformation to discredit valid information. Some hubs that put out a lot of good information may be compromised at some level, either by the owner or by some of their sources.

Most of the info in the article you posted runs along the lines of being at minimum much more accurate than what the mainstream media is saying about Benghazi.....however the stuff about Obama resigning is probably just tagged on to discredit the valid information in the article.

The End.

----------

